# Scopehosts.com - highly configured managed Windows VPS at just €25.99/mo.



## Scopehosts (Jan 1, 2017)

*MANAGED WINDOWS VPS   *
*``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````*
Managed Windows VPS - Powered by SoluxVM Control Panel

Scopehosts provide Windows Managed VPS service on Xen-HVM Platform, controlled by Solusvm Control Panel and powered by free premium plesk control panel. With Xen-HVM Virtualization you will get dedicated resourced VPS Service, where you can utilize it 100% without any limitations applied. This VPS Service is located in Germany with 100Mbps Network Line and Netherlands with 1Gbps Network Line.


*SOLUSVM CONTROL PANEL  | WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.| MONEYBACK GUARANTEE | 24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM! | NETWORK / HARDWARE.*


==================================================================================
Location : Netherlands, Germany | Platform : Xen-HVM | Setup : 1-24 Working Hours 
==================================================================================


Choose Your Best VPS Plans.


*Plan 1 *
*Just @ Price: € 25.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
768 MB RAM
RDP Access
50 GB HDD 
1 CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*Plan 2 *
*Just @ Price: € 32.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
1024 MB RAM
RDP Access
100 GB HDD 
1 CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*Plan 3 *
*Just @ Price: € 39.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
1536 MB RAM
RDP Access
160 GB HDD 
2 CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*Plan 4 *
*Just @ Price: € 46.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
2048 MB RAM
RDP Access
220 GB  HDD 
2 CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*Plan 5 *
*Just @ Price: € 53.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
3072 MB RAM
RDP Access
270 GB HDD 
3  CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*Plan 6*
*Just @ Price: € 70.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
4096 MB RAM
RDP Access
320 GB  HDD 
3 CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*Plan 7*
*Just @ Price: € 79.99 /mo.*
Intel Xeon Processor
6144 MB RAM
RDP Access
400 GB HDD 
4  CPU Cores
Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent. - Operating System


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
*BUY NOW * 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*



*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
*......................................................................*
-1 IP ADDRESS  --  € 3.00/mo. 
-Management Service -- € 25/mo.
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) -- € 10.99/Year.
-WHMCS License (Branding) -- € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding) -- € 17.99 /mo.​

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
*.....................................................*
-cPanel/WHM Panel( Included within VPS Package )  --  FREE 
-DirectAdmin Panel( Included within VPS Package ) -- FREE
-Plesk Panel(10 domains) ( Included within VPS Package ) -- FREE
-Plesk Panel(100 domains) -- € 13.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel(Unlimited domains)    -- € 15.99 /mo.​

*VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=============================*
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY​

*Live Support :
===================================*
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support​


----------

